# Dede and Katie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A few days ago I received a lovely Christmas card from Dede, Derek, and Katie. There was also a note enclosed. 

Dede was the reason why I decided to join SM. She was the one who encouraged me to do so. Before I joined the SM family ... I had been reading all of the posts about Dede's heartbreaking updates on precious Chloe. I was in awe of how so many people were there for Dede and Chloe. I never saw such overwhelming love and support. I even recall how members even tried to figure out a way to get the special medication needed for Chloe, that was not readlily available in Australia. It was amazing how everyone was truly there for Dede and Chloe. I learned after talking with Dede, about all the gifts and cards and flowers ... and, so much more. I cried along with everyone else. I was so, so touched. I felt as though everyone was feeling the pain right along with Dede and Derek.

Sometime after Chloe went to The Rainbow Bridge, I decided to email Dede, just to let her know there was another person out there who was following Chloe's story on SM ... and, therefore, I, too, was thinking about her and praying for her daily.

Dede was the one who encouraged me to join SM. And, so I did. Since then, Dede and I have been friends. Over the past few years I have called Dede on Christmas day. It's always been a joy to talk with her. I plan on doing the same thing this year. 

I don't want to go into any detail ... but,, I know that for any of you who know Dede ... she would appreciate your prayers and positive thoughts. She is going through a very rough time. Darling Katie is only two years old and has some rather serious health issues. Needless to say, worrying about her precious little fluff angel is making this a very stressful time for Dede. 

And with that, Dede said she hasn't even had time to go on FB or SM.

So, for Dede, and because I think she is a very special woman, as I know many of you think she is, too ... I thought it would be nice for Dede to know that SM is thinking about her and Katie ... with positive thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for reading this.

Marie


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Marie,
When you speak with Dede please tell her that she and Katie will be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Marie,
> When you speak with Dede please tell her that she and Katie will be in my prayers.


Oh, thank you, Jennifer. I will. Dede will appreciate it so much.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Marie, thanks for sharing..:wub:..Tell Dede I will pray that her little Katie will feel better soon and we all know that its so hard on us to see a fluff having health issues. Max sends Katie lots of hugs and kisses.:smootch::tender::hugging:.me too..of course.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let us know how we can help! Give our love to Dede and Katie....


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, Marie. I think about Dede & Katie often and keep dear little Katie in my prayers. Yes, please make sure she knows that we miss her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I've been keeping up with Dede and what's been going on with Katie through Pat (Clarke) - Sassy's Mom. My heart is breaking that Dede is having to go through these problems with sweet little Katie after the heartbreak she suffered with Chloe. 

As many of the SM family did at the time, I donated money for Chloe's Vet Bills and was so sad when she went to The Bridge. I know that it was a while before Dede could join us back on SM or would even consider a new fluff.

And now she's going through health issues once again. I know that she tried so hard to be so very, very careful this time around.

I've been praying daily for Dede, Derek and baby, Katie ever since I learned about the health related problems. When you talk to her, please let her know that I'm continuing to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. She is such a wonderful, good person.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh no, after all she went through with Chloe now little Katie is sick too. I will be thinking of her. This is so sad. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so saddened to hear this.:smcry: I wasn't around when Dede was going through this with Chloe but do remember some posting after I joined about her having little Katie. Please tell her I'm sending prayers and thinking of them all there in Australia. How can this happen to someone a second time? Just not fair.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Marie, thank you so much for your update on Dede and baby Katie! 

I know her sad story from Pat (Sassy's mom) but please send her hugs and best wishes should you speak to hear, too!

She and of course Katie are always in my prayers! May be there's something we can do so please let me know!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please let Dede know that our love, prayers and good wishes are heading her direction. Let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie, how very sweet of you to start this thread. 
I was just sickened when I learned that Dede is facing yet again a serious health issue with her precious Katie. I've been praying for them since I had found out. 
Please give her my love when you speak to her and assure her the prayers are continuing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you, and I'll be praying for Katie too.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This seems so unfair, what is happening to Dede and Katie. I will say prayers for them. She loves that little one so much. Remember when she would put up all those pictures of Katie in that great big oval pen with all her little beds and toys and then she started getting out of her pen as well as I can remember. Katie is one precious baby........and I hate to hear that it is happening to Dede. She is a wonderful person. I got a Christmas card from her too.....God bless Dede and Katie!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont know much about her but it saddens me so much to hear she is going thru this yet again. please let her know her fam n katie will be in my prayers, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG, I remember Chloe's ordeal like it was yesterday. The whole thing was a nightmare! I think about it often, especially when I see a plastic bag of candy laying around! :w00t: I guess most of us contributed to her astrnomical health bills. Such a sad sad thing.


And now that Dede finally has another little girl....this....I've seen the reports from Pat (Sassy's mom) on FB. My heart is so heavy for Dede. 


She is such a fun person..I miss her very much. I am sending good thoughts and prayers to her and Katie.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Please let Dede know she & Katie are in my prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers to Dede, Katie, and Derek. Please let her know that we're thinking of her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sweet Marie,
please tell Dede that I miss her and Katie LOADS; and that I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no that is aweful that Dede is now dealing with precious Katie's illness.  Please tell her that Katie is in our prayers as well!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sad to hear about Katie. I sure hope she'll be OK.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I remember reading all the posts about Chloe when I first found this site and it was heart breaking...please let her now that she and her little Katie will be in my prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember her pics of precious Katie, I believe it was the one where she busted Katie climbing her pen? Please let her know that she is in my thoughts and prayers!

Celena


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of prayers for Katie and her wonderful family.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I got her card but she didn't update me on how Katie is doing. Do any of you know the details? All I know is she was having seizures months ago and don't know if they have found a cause.

It is a really sad thing for Dede. She is so sensitive about anything hurting. I pray always for her and Katie and would so appreciate it if you talk to her to let her know.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I tear up when I think of all that Dede and Derek went through with precious Chloe, she was so special, all of our hearts were broken, Please let Dede know I will be praying, send her hugs, I miss her. If you get a second would you read this prayer to Dede, I love you Marie for caring and loving others like you do.

Heavenly Father, I come to you with great sadness in my heart, so many times I have ask you why bad things happen to good people, I spend time in your word and you have promised us you will not give us more then we can handle, sometimes Lord the load is so heavy, all we can do in lean on you and pray. Lord be with Dede and Derek you know their hearts the fears they have, the unanswered questions in their minds, Lord comfort them. I think of precious Katie she's been blessing to all of us, we have laughed when she climbed out of her pen, we have cryed when we found out about her being ill, touch her Lord, I thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sending prayers for Katie!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers to little KATIE and DEDE. So sorry to hear of her health problems.:heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

After DeDe got Katie I looked up her old post about Chloe. I was heartbroken for her and the more I read the more I cried. I feel terrible for her knowing she is now having problems with Katie's health. I'll certainly be thinking about them and keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bumping this thread up in case anyone has missed it. The threads have been busy these days!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, such sadness. I pray with all my heart that all becomes well again. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What a heartfelt thread. Sending many positive thoughts to Dede


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear of this devastating news.... they will be in my positive thoughts and prayers too.... xoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I want to keep this thread going for Dede. I think even though she is unable to be online or able to participate in the forum right now ... she might be able to check in to read all of the best wishes and prayers for her, Derek, and, of course, Dede. I think it would be a nice Christmas gift for Dede ... from her friends on Spoiled Maltese. :wub::wub::wub:

I don't have Dede's note and card here with me ... but, later when I am home, I will give you the diagnosis Katie has ... I think, if I recall, it has to do with fluid on the brain. Katie is on Phenobarbital for seizures.

Most of us, if not all, have experienced our precious fluff babies being sick ... so, we know how worriesome and stressful that can be. So, this is why I keep on bumping up the thread. I know how easy it can be to miss a thread ... it happens to me all the time.

It will mean the world to Dede to know that so many SM friends have not forgotten and still care about her and Katie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie, I think the diagnosis for little Katiekins is "hydrocephalus" ie, water on the brain. Katie is on the Phenobarbital for her seizures but it isn't 100% effective. Katie also takes a steroid for allergies. 

Dede also has had some health issues. She was told recently after an exam that she has had a heart attack at some point. Probably the reason she fell off of the chair a while back and cracked her head. She and Derek definitely have a plate full of stuff going on. 

I am sure Dede would love to hear from anyone who has the time to write. As Marie and others mentioned.....prayers are always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> Marie, I think the diagnosis for little Katiekins is "hydrocephalus" ie, water on the brain. Katie is on the Phenobarbital for her seizures but it isn't 100% effective. Katie also takes a steroid for allergies.
> 
> Dede also has had some health issues. She was told recently after an exam that she has had a heart attack at some point. Probably the reason she fell off of the chair a while back and cracked her head. She and Derek definitely have a plate full of stuff going on.
> 
> I am sure Dede would love to hear from anyone who has the time to write. As Marie and others mentioned.....prayers are always welcome and appreciated.


Yes, it is hydrocephalus. Thank you, Pat. :tender: I was hoping to see you here because I know you and Dede are close friends. I wanted to go into more detail about Dede ... but, wasn't sure if it was okay. I know with you talking with Dede recently, that it is okay, for sure. :tender:

Pat, I LOVE Sassy Girl's signature. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie, I tear up when I think of all that Dede and Derek went through with precious Chloe, she was so special, all of our hearts were broken, Please let Dede know I will be praying, send her hugs, I miss her. If you get a second would you read this prayer to Dede, I love you Marie for caring and loving others like you do.
> 
> Heavenly Father, I come to you with great sadness in my heart, so many times I have ask you why bad things happen to good people, I spend time in your word and you have promised us you will not give us more then we can handle, sometimes Lord the load is so heavy, all we can do in lean on you and pray. Lord be with Dede and Derek you know their hearts the fears they have, the unanswered questions in their minds, Lord comfort them. I think of precious Katie she's been blessing to all of us, we have laughed when she climbed out of her pen, we have cryed when we found out about her being ill, touch her Lord, I thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Ditto!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is just so tragic, especially after all that Dede and Derek went through after losing sweet little Chloe. I know that Dede was so careful in choosing her new breeder and wanted to ensure that she got a healthy puppy. My heart just breaks that she's suffering again. 

Pat -- I didn't know about Dede's own health problems, and I'm so sad to hear about that on top of sweet Katie.

I am sending lots of prayers for Dede, for Derek and for baby Katie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aww Dede you have been through way to much, I'm praying for all of you


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I forgot to mention that Dede said Katie also has a moderate inter cranial cyst.

I want to think postitve for Dede and Katie. And, along with prayers, hopefully, the medication will help and the cyst will go away. 

I just understand how stressful this can be for Dede. Every time Snowball has been sick, I lose sleep ... just like all of you loving mommies do. And, here is Dede with a 24/7 day concern.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, poor Dede and Katie. They're going through so much. I sure hope that things get better for them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A week until Christmas ... and, then I will calling Dede on Christmas day. She will appreciate so much all of your best wishes and prayers for her, Derek, and Katie. 

An embarassing story, on my part, about last year's Christmas phone call with Dede. I had my time mixed up and ended up, if I recall, phoning them a little before six in the morning their time! :brownbag: Dede and Derek were so sweet. I wanted to phone back ... but Dede, bless her heart, wanted to spend time talking then anyway. Australia is fourteen hours ahead of us on the US East Coast. This year I think I'll triple check the time before placing my phone call!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I don't know Dede very well, but please send her my best wishes for Katie and I hope she has a Merry Christmas too.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, just seeing all of this. My heartfelt love and prayers will be ongoing for Dede, Katie and family. So deeply sorry.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I did make my Christmas phone call to Dede. I called her about 2PM their time in Australia ... and, it was still late Christmas Eve here on the US East Coast. We had, as usual, a lovely conversation. And, Dede did tell me that she appreciated my offering to share the updates to SM about Katie and her. 

First of all, Dede said that she is so appreciative and thanks everyone here who have been sending prayers and thinking of her and Katie. (and, Derek) Dede is still finding it difficult to be on any forums or Facebook. 

I feel so bad for Dede and Derek. Although (at least since Christmas) Katie has not suffered from as many seizures ... things are still up in the air regarding Katie. The doctors have wanted to run more tests on Katie (one being a spinal tap) and Dede, understandably, does not want to put Katie through such invasive tests.

It's also been discovered that Katie has some kind of obstruction in her little nose. (Pat, correct me if I am wrong)

The vets think that Katie's medical problems are probably/or are, genetic. Dede did contact Katie's breeder ... however, the breeder has not been back in contact with her. 

It's been very stressful because both Dede's doctor and Katie's vet do not live nearby ... in fact, it is a long commute to get help. So, the commutes alone are stressful. 

So, with this, I know Dede would appreciate continued prayers that a miracle will come out of all this. And, again, Dede asked me to thank you for all of your kind thoughts and prayers. 

As for me ...I do believe in miracles. I pray for a miracle for Katie.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for the update. I am keeping them both in my prayers. I really do miss Dede - I remember vividly everything she went through with the little sausage - so heartbreaking and now this. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Marie. It helps to know something about what is happening. We'll just keep praying. I just wish Dede would not feel she should only communicate on the forum when things are "good". That just is not the way it is for us.:wub:


----------

